
Ask HN: Gift Giving Suggestions - alexcaps
Curious what gifts you&#x27;re giving this year. Whether to your employees, investors, friends, or family, I&#x27;m curious what&#x27;s on the top of your list. I&#x27;ve been buying a bunch of Amazon Echos and occasionally pairing with Philips Hue bulbs. Share yours below. Thanks!
======
webappsecperson
Code inspired clothing on the lower end of price points.

I like the "OR 1=1" hoodie.

[https://codegear.io](https://codegear.io)

------
alexcaps
Echo Dot (2nd gen) -- currently $39.99 [https://www.amazon.com/All-New-Echo-
Dot-2nd-Generation/dp/B0...](https://www.amazon.com/All-New-Echo-Dot-2nd-
Generation/dp/B015TJD0Y4)

